# Natural Fog on Halloween?



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I know I haven't but has any one else had natural fog on Halloween night? Is it good or bad? Dose it effect your man made fog?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We had it a couple years ago. Doesn't really effect man-made fog, but it does affect numbers. We had more people the year before and the year after. Depending on the thickness, you can't see the props and scenery quite as well.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If Mother Nature would be considerate and reliably give us some natural fog on Halloween, we'd certainly save money on the fake stuff and have at least one less extension cord to run. It would smell better, too


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> If Mother Nature would be considerate and reliably give us some natural fog on Halloween, we'd certainly save money on the fake stuff and have at least one less extension cord to run. It would smell better, too


I know right! it's like $50 a jug for the good stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, but it lasts practically forever


----------

